# What Fish Are Compatible W/ Rbp's?



## mogi (Oct 1, 2010)

I was just wondering what fish you can keep with RBPs.
I've seen tanks with plecos and i've heard you can keep pacus with RBPs


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

you can keep other pygocentrus piranhas with them- caribe, piraya, ternetzi, super reds.

i kept an oscar with some caribe back in the day, but cichlids are a toss up with piranhas. sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

i had a pacu with four rbp before they hunted as a pack


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Not much besides other pygos. Any other fish is until its demise is met because it eventually happens.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

ive had 2 plecos in with my rbs for about a year not sure when i switched them to the 125 now the one pleco is bigger than the ps but i already acept the fact that one day i will come home to them gone.anything put in there othre than other piranha even then its not guranteed might be eaten so if you go into it with that mentality and you lose one or 2 you knew it wascoming if they survive thats a plus.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Anything you don't mind losing, including other RBP.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i put a small pleco in before i got my fish and they dont mess with him. I have heard tetras work well. i put 5 neon tetras and 5 tiger barbs in my tank like a month ago and there are 3 tetras left lol. nothing is gauranteed


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Interesting, we never get this question on here!









As stated, other pygos of similar size are the only good idea.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Peopel have had larger armoured cats with p's but generally its nothing permanent so i wouldnt do it. A pacu could work but unless you have a 500g plus tank dont do it as that cute 4" pacu will soon be over 2ft


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

sick of chiclids said:


> Anything you don't mind losing, including other RBP.


That pretty much says it all Someone pin this sh*t so everyone stops asking.....


----------

